

Coding Across America: WiserTogether - makaimc
http://www.codingacrossamerica.com/wisertogether-washington-dc.html

======
makaimc
Hey HN, this is my blog on my travels across the US over the next five months
to tell the stories of tech companies around the country. Let me know if you
guys find it interesting.

------
bigsassy
This is a pretty cool idea for a series. Do you know what companies you'll be
visiting in all 30 cities? In fact, what are the 30 cities you'll be visiting?

------
boos3y
wow this is incredible! good luck on your journey, make sure to find a blonde
or two

